# Dragonflies : the lunch



## carlos58 (Dec 8, 2010)

hello everyone


----------



## DogGoneGood (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice close-up. What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

DogGoneGood said:


> Very nice close-up. What camera and lens are you using?



Exactly the same question! That is impressive! Used extension tubes? That is such a great shot! How did you manage to convince your "model" to stay put for the shoot?!


----------



## Dao (Dec 9, 2010)

Great Shots!

Is it a Damselfly instead of Dragonfly?


----------



## ChrisA (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice image.  It is a Damselfly.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 9, 2010)

Carlos; you blow my mind away; superb as ever before

Regards


----------



## carlos58 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you very much
yes It is a Damselfly-Platycnemis pennipes male- I don't know in english
I used D300 and 70/180 macro nikon + extension tubes 20+12


----------



## ChrisA (Dec 10, 2010)

The common name in english is White-Legged Damselfly.


----------

